# UVC Maintenance Fees -Villa del Palmar - Universal Vacation Club



## UVC Members (Mar 30, 2011)

I am a Gold Member and have one bedroom and two bedroom units at VdP PV and VdP Cabo.  I realize the Gold Members do not have a home resort designation and the annual maintenance fee assessments are the same regardless of the resort.  I further understand non Premier and Premier Members do have a home resort designation and the maintenance fees vary depending on the financial operations of the home resort.

I hope to be proven wrong but for various reasons, I suspect there will be large maintenance fee increases for 2012.  My primary reasons are 
1)	the increase in UVC Members in delinquent /non-payment status due to members under financial duress as a result of the present economy, members fed up with the timeshare economics, members experiencing buyers remorse, etc, etc. 
If members default and do not pay their annual maintenance fees, their weeks/intervals go back to the Developer and the members who remain current on their payments are stuck with picking up the unpaid/delinquent fees the following year.   
2)	the lower occupancies due to the present economy with members/guest keeping a tighter watch on their disposable funds, people fearing to travel because of the Mexican drug wars, etc.  Lower occupancies have to have an adverse impact on the resort’s financials and I’m sure this is passed on to the members.  
3)	the minimal increases (at least for Gold Members) for the last two years of which I suspect the club will soon be playing “catch up”.

To share my information, my Gold mtnc fees for the past few years have been:

One Bedroom - 2004 $530, 2005 $540, 2006 $602, 2007 $635, 2008 $663, 2009 $734, 2010 $737, 2011 $747.
Two Bedroom - 2004 $643, 2005 $649, 2006 $724, 2007 $763, 2008 $796, 2009 $875, 2010 $878, 2011 $888

I have requested the club to provide me the various maintenance fees by resort by unit size, season and by member status.  The standard response is “this request is beyond the scope of documents that UVC is required to maintain and provide to you under the Code or UVC governing documents.  UVC will not provide this information.”

If UVC will not provide the information, possibly an alternative is for club members to share their information.  I would be more than happy to set up a spreadsheet summarizing the results and sharing with you.  Please reply via this TUG forum the amount of your maintenance fees.  In the event you don’t wish to publicly post on this forum, send an email to jeffsuomi1@msn.com.  As previously displayed, I already have information on Gold one and two bedroom weeks.  

If you are a Gold member, please share your information on studios and units other than one and two bedrooms.  Also, for Non-Premier and Premier Members, please share your membership status (non-premier or premier), mtnc fee amounts, your unit size, your season and home resort designation.  Provide as many past years as you have information.  Home resort designation is important as fees vary per resort.

A previous post by Beach.Bar.Bob dated 11/23/10 indicates Villa Preferred Access members presently pay a fixed annual rate of $400 plus $0.18 per point.  This equates to:

Studio Summer = 1000 points = $580 MA fee
1BR Summer = 1700 points = $706 MA fee 
2BR Summer = 2200 points = $796 MA fee

Studio Winter = 1200 points = $616 MA fee
1BR Winter = 2200 points = $796 MA fee
2BR Winter = 2900 points = $922 MA fee

My observation with VPA is there is a mtnc fee distinction between seasons for each unit size where with Gold; it’s an annual flat rate no matter what season.

I am hoping that we as Club Members can make an effort to organize, communicate and share ideas and information.  I intend to keep making separate TUG post on various subjects regarding the Club and the Developer.  PLEASE PROVIDE YOUR MAINTENANCE FEE INFORMATION.


----------



## beach.bar.bob (Apr 1, 2011)

*Future MA Fees*

Just another data point...as we all know when you make future reservations your MA fees for that week must be paid at time of reservation.  

In November when I made my reservations for Feb 2012 I had to pay the MA fee on my 2012 week.  This is for a 2900 VPA membership.  The 2011 MA Fee was $922.  When I made the 2012 they collected a MA Fee of $1025...explained as an estimate of what next years MA Fee might be.  Clearly, that tells us they believe the fees are going up next year and a rough estimate of what they think they will be.  Can't imagine they plan to charge less and give me a refund  

bbb


----------



## WINSLOW (Apr 1, 2011)

I called in Jan 2011 and also made a 2012 reservation.

We are Gold members and own a Winter week, they had us pay $976.80for 2012 M/F's 

They said they are adding 10% to all current M/F's that they collect for 2012.  Usually when we pay a year ahead, they just have us pay the same as the current year and bill the balance later.  They must be expecting everyone not being happy about such a jump in cost that they are collecting all of it ahead, I don't expect a refund either. 



I also learned and never knew, that if I locked off our 2 bedroom we have to pay about $500 more in M/F's (we have to pay what the Studio M/f's are plus the 1 Bed m/f's.)

I searched all of the paperwork we received and couldn't find that lovely bit of info on it anywhere.  I was surprised that I couldn't just lock it off like all our other lockoff t/s's


----------



## easyrider (Apr 1, 2011)

I just book some time for 2012 with a premiere membership and paid an extra $50.00 per one bed unit for a total of $550.00 per room. Thats still pretty inexpensive for a brand new resort, imo.


----------



## snsfriel (Apr 2, 2011)

My brother was going to rent a studio from us and all we wanted was the maintenance fees. He found a place online for Villa del Palmer Cabo with airfare which made it cheaper than renting from us this last winter.


----------



## DebBrown (Apr 2, 2011)

We own fixed weeks at Villa del Mar.  Now this is the bottom tier of UVC but at least our maint fees are reasonable.  Our 2br 2011 fee was $545.50.

Deb


----------



## Jane (Apr 9, 2011)

*MF*

We also booked our week in 2010 for 2011. We paid the extra 10%. We received the money back, and it is our account. We were at a presentation not with the sellers but with UVC and individuals looking out for the owners. They explained the MF and the one year they did go up quite a bit as there was major renovations for Cabo and PV. Then the next year the MF went up a minimal amount. The one thing that I appreciated when they did hike the fees so much it was a special levy, that was earmarked to the renovations. This year PV had an occupancy rate of 45% where the Flamingos was at 99%. The front desk at Flamingos said that there were people that did not go to Cabo so they came to Flamingos this year. With so many resorts now people have quite a choice of where to go.


----------



## UVC Members (Apr 18, 2011)

*Major Renovations*



Jane said:


> We also booked our week in 2010 for 2011. We paid the extra 10%. We received the money back, and it is our account. We were at a presentation not with the sellers but with UVC and individuals looking out for the owners. They explained the MF and the one year they did go up quite a bit as there was major renovations for Cabo and PV. Then the next year the MF went up a minimal amount. The one thing that I appreciated when they did hike the fees so much it was a special levy, that was earmarked to the renovations. This year PV had an occupancy rate of 45% where the Flamingos was at 99%. The front desk at Flamingos said that there were people that did not go to Cabo so they came to Flamingos this year. With so many resorts now people have quite a choice of where to go.



In response to Jane where Jane went to a presentation not with the sellers (Developer) but with UVC and individuals looking out for the owners.  It is my opinion, if she spoke with anyone other than a club member, there is no one looking out for the owners.  They explaned the mtnc fees were hiked for major renovations and was considered a special levy earmarked for the renovations.  This is a very lame reason.  

Notes to the annual Financial statements indicate each year a part of our mtnc fees are allocated to the 1) Operating Fund (used for general operations of the club), 2) Replacement Fund (used for future major repairs and replacements) and 3) Capital Fund (used to account for capital assets and the related depreciation expense).  Any payments for major repairs should have come out of the Replacement Fund and should be considered either an expense, a receivable from the Developer or as an asset to be depreciated over the life of the asset.  This puts us deeper and deeper into accounting theory which I won't pursue in this post.

The point I am trying to make is Jane was mislead in the explanation of why the maintenance fees increased.


----------



## easyrider (Apr 18, 2011)

snsfriel said:


> My brother was going to rent a studio from us and all we wanted was the maintenance fees. He found a place online for Villa del Palmer Cabo with airfare which made it cheaper than renting from us this last winter.



Could you pm me the website please ? I can't find it. Thanks


----------



## beach.bar.bob (Apr 18, 2011)

P





easyrider said:


> Could you pm me the website please ? I can't find it. Thanks



I haven't seen anything like that myself.  But can say that spouse and I are planning a trip to Flamingo in November which is UVC Winter season.  Was able to get one bedroom via II Getaway for $450 versus $875 MA fee we would have paid to use regular week.  We'll save that for a Feb/Mar week at Arco.

Also, have a "gold" week on deposit with II...have seen exchanges available into both Cancun and Loreto winter weeks...supposedly not allowed, but valid trades according to II rep. Perhaps they need to move inventory right now.

The message being it does pay to shop around.

Safe travels.
bbb


----------



## easyrider (Apr 18, 2011)

beach.bar.bob said:


> P
> 
> I haven't seen anything like that myself.  But can say that spouse and I are planning a trip to Flamingo in November which is UVC Winter season.  Was able to get one bedroom via II Getaway for $450 versus $875 MA fee we would have paid to use regular week.  We'll save that for a Feb/Mar week at Arco.




Nice.........


----------



## snsfriel (Apr 20, 2011)

easyrider said:


> Could you pm me the website please ? I can't find it. Thanks



I will ask them.


----------



## snsfriel (Apr 27, 2011)

easyrider said:


> Could you pm me the website please ? I can't find it. Thanks



They kept checking different sites and waited for a sale.


----------

